# Newbie needs help



## newbie (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a viewsat platinum and I wanted to get some chinese channels. Does anyone know how to do so? I have read that there are some on Intelsat 5, Galaxy 3c and Echostar 9. Are these free to air channels? What do I need to do to get started? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome! :welcome_s

What you need to get started: http://www.ftalist.com/started.htm

Full list of Chinese language FTA channels: http://www.ftalist.com/chinese.htm

When you have more questions, feel free to ask.


----------

